# Pin Slipping On Bracelet



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

I apologise in advance as I'm probably going to use some horrifically untechnical terms for this stuff, but I hope you still get an idea of what I mean. My Tag has a double closure bracelet on it, kind of like this:










The small secondary locking bit with the Tag logo on it is held in place by a pin, which has an end on it to stop it slipping through on one side, but nothing on the other side. Since owning it, it's gotten knocked out slightly a couple of times. How is it supposed to not fall out, and what should I do to fix it?


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I've not seen a TAG bracelet (mine's on a deployant strap), but that part is normally fixed by a pin, riveted at both ends. Sounds like the riveting has failed on one end. If you bought the watch new, from a high street shop, in the last few years, take it back to them and ask them to sort it out for you under warranty.

Failing that, take it to a jeweller or watchmaker that does repairs on the premises. It shouldn't cost too much to get a new pin fitted, but a new clasp from TAG will probably be rather expensive.


----------



## MattG (Jul 24, 2010)

It's second hand, but I think you're right; now you mention it it does look like something was sheared off from one end.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

I've seen those sheared pins replaced with a domed brass pin.

Hope this helps.

Bry


----------

